# Applet soll Applet aufrufen.



## Seppy (30. Dez 2007)

hallo zusammen

bin neu hier aber hoffe mir wird dennoch geholfen   

hab folgendes problem. ich will von einem applet aus ein anderes starten. der vorgang soll in etwa wie folgt ablaufen:

applet ruft neues auf un schließt sich danach wieder.
geht das rein mit java ohne html anbindung? oder muss ich das irgendwie mit verändern vom html code machen?

hab danach gegoogelt aber leider nix brauchbares gefunden. auch die sufu hat mir nix brauchbares ausgespuckt. vlt kann mir ja wer bei meinem problemchen helfen

vielen dank im vorraus

seppy (der jetzt tot ins bett fällt)


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Dez 2007)

Du kannst von deinem Applet eine andere HTML-Seite mit einem anderen Applet darin laden lassen.
Das zweite Applet muss sich aber auf der gleichen Domain befinden, sonst muss es signiert werden.
Hier sollte Relevantes für dich dabei sein: http://www.java-forum.org/de/suche=showDocument


----------



## Seppy (30. Dez 2007)

ok vielen dank 

das mit der gleichen domain is kein thema, geht von der schule aus  der prof stellt das dann on
vielen dank für die schnelle antwort 

einen guten rutsch wünsche ich euch allen


----------

